
Simultaneous Discovery of Vulnerabilities - privong
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/02/simultaneous_di.html
======
privong
> This is not uncommon. It's almost like there's something in the air that
> makes a particular vulnerability shallow and easy to discover.

It seems as though similar things happen in science. Many big discoveries are
often nearly simultaneous (even if only one party gets most of the credit).
The expansion of the Universe was discovered by Hubble and Lemaître, for
example. Calculus developed by Newton and Leibniz. So I guess this is a
societal/communications phenomena.

